# emerge kde wegen md5 sums abgebrochen

## skydoom

hallo,

bin neu hier also habt geduld mit mir!  :Wink: 

Ich habe es endlich geschaft mein Gentoo system aufzusetzen!

Ich habe Xorg ohne Probleme installiert!

Wenn ich jetzt aber versuche mit

```
emerge kdebase kdenetwork kdeadmin 
```

ein minimales kde zu installieren kommt nach einer Weile:

```
>>>Emerging (3 of 4) net-print/cups-1.2.23-r8 to /

>>>checking ebuild checksums

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/net-print/cups/cups-1.2.2.ebuild

!!! Reason: Failed on MD5 verification

!!! Got: 50027b84d222c0e583cce15209bd7b4b

!!! Expected: af1e75b8c67c766c4b7352a0f5c31694
```

Wie kann ich das Problem lösen??

grüße

dennis

----------

## nikaya

Mach mal ein erneutes

```
emerge --sync
```

Aber mit 

```
emerge kdebase kdenetwork kdeadmin
```

bekommst Du kein minimales KDE,sondern ein ziemlich fettes.Nimm lieber die KDE-Split_Ebuilds:http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/kde-split-ebuilds.xml

```
emerge -av kdebase-meta
```

reicht fürs erste.Danach kannst Du gewünschte Programme wie Konqueror,Kmail,Kopete oder Kuser einzeln nachinstallieren.

----------

## skydoom

jau danke!! bis jetzt läuft er...

mal schaun...wenns probleme gibt werd ich wiederkommen  :Wink: 

grüße

dennis

----------

## skydoom

ok...habe es ausprobiert wie du sagtest... jetzt kommt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.2-r6 failed.
> 
> Call stack:
> ...

 

grüße

dennis

----------

## nikaya

Kommt bei was??

----------

## skydoom

bei 

```
emerge -av kdebase-meta
```

grüße

dennis

----------

## franzf

 *skydoom wrote:*   

> ok...habe es ausprobiert wie du sagtest... jetzt kommt:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> !!! ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.2-r6 failed.
> ...

 

Der eigentliche Fehler steht weiter oben. Poste mal die letzten 20-30 Zeilen der Ausgabe. Schau auch gleich mal selber, ob du eine Ausgabe mit "Error" oder "Fehler" siehst, steht auch immer dabei was falsch lief. Vllt. siehst du die Lösung ja selbst  :Wink: 

Und das minimalste KDE bekommste mit

```
emerge kdebase-startkde
```

Nur ist es angenehmer, wenn bestimmte Pakete schon installiert sind, welche im kdebase drin sind. (kdebase-meta installiert alles was in kdebase drin ist, kdebase-startkde nur das nötigste)

Grüße

Franz

----------

## nikaya

Die Meldung hilft nicht viel weiter.Poste mal ein paar Zeilen mehr,so 10-15 vorher.

Edit:

Sorry,war jemand schneller.

----------

## skydoom

also hier alles was ich sehen kann:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
> 
> make[3]: Leaving directory ´/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.5.2-r6/work/kdelibs-3.5.2/kspell2/plugins´
> ...

 

mehr seh ich nicht!!

----------

## nikaya

UMSCHALT+Bild_auf[ab],damit kannst Du in der Konsole scrollen.

Das reicht noch nicht.

----------

## franzf

Du hast X11 schon durch? Dann kannst du einfach mal startx eingeben. Ist zwar EXTREM minimal und hässlich, aber du hast Console zum Scrollen (mit Maus! falls die schon funktioniert  :Wink: )

----------

## skydoom

so jetzt hab ichs:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> grep: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory
> 
> /bin/sed: can´t read /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory
> ...

 

----------

## nikaya

Hmmh,

scheint ein Problem mit libstdc++ zu sein.Was sagt den 

```
emerge -s libstdc++
```

Sieht bei mir so aus:

```
# emerge -s libstdc++

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : libstdc ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

 

*  sys-libs/libstdc++-v3

      Latest version available: 3.3.6

      Latest version installed: 3.3.6

      Size of files: 23,410 kB

      Homepage:      http://gcc.gnu.org/libstdc++/

      Description:   Compatibility package for running binaries linked against a pre gcc 3.4 libstdc++

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

*  virtual/libstdc++

      Latest version available: 3.3

      Latest version installed: 3.3

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/

      Description:   Virtual for the GNU Standard C++ Library

      License:       GPL-2

```

Wenn bei installed nichts steht,versuch mal es manuell zu mergen.

```
emerge -av libstdc++
```

----------

## franzf

und auch ein kleines 

```
emerge --info
```

 schadet jetzt nichts  :Smile: 

Es hat definitv was mit dem GCC-Kram zu tun  :Wink: 

----------

## skydoom

jo!! war nicht installiert...

danke 

grüße

dennis

----------

## skydoom

geht trotzdem nicht...selbe fehlermeldung...

grüße

dennis

----------

## nikaya

 *skydoom wrote:*   

> geht trotzdem nicht...selbe fehlermeldung...
> 
> 

 

Versuche mal ein 

```
revdep-rebuild -p
```

Wenn er was neu bauen will erlaube es ihm indem Du es ohne die -p Option wiederholst.

Vielleicht hilft es ja.

----------

## skydoom

 *Quote:*   

> -bash: revdep-rebuild: command not found 

 

grüße

dennis

----------

## franzf

```
# emerge gentoolkit
```

Da sind auch viele andere nützliche Utilities drin  :Smile: 

----------

## nikaya

Viele Gentoo-Tools nimmt man schon so als selbstverständlich hin,dass vergessen wird zu erwähnen es noch zu installieren.Sorry.  :Embarassed: 

Ich verstehe sowieso nicht warum "gentoolkit" nicht zum Standard-Stage3-Archiv gehört.

----------

## skydoom

so...danke erstmal...er hat das jetzt repariert und ich habe emerge nochma gestartet (heisst wieder warten!!)! 

ne frage nebenbei:

in der doku steht:

 *Quote:*   

> (Wenn es ein packages-Verzeichnis auf der CD gibt:)
> 
> # export PKGDIR="/mnt/cdrom/packages"
> 
> (Andernfalls:)
> ...

 

gibt bei mir aber einen fehler aus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! There are no packages available to satisfy: "kde"
> 
> 

 

wieso?

grüße

dennis

----------

## franzf

Hast du die CD gemountet?

Schau mal durch das Verzeichnis. Wenn "emerge --usepkg kde" nicht klappt dann merge die Dingens einzeln, also

```
# emerge --usepkg kdebase kdemultimedia kdenetwork...
```

Aber vllt gibts ja sogar die Splitted (was ich nicht glaube), also konqueror, kopete, usw.

----------

## nikaya

Package-CD != Install-CD

Schau mal hier:http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/where.xml

Für x86 gibt es momentan gar keine Package-CD und auf der 2006.0-Livecd existiert auch kein Package-Verzeichnis (jedenfalls auf meiner nicht).

Edit:

Schon wieder franzf schneller.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## franzf

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Package-CD != Install-CD
> 
> Schau mal hier:http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/where.xml
> 
> Für x86 gibt es momentan gar keine Package-CD und auf der 2006.0-Livecd existiert auch kein Package-Verzeichnis (jedenfalls auf meiner nicht).
> ...

 

jaja ^^ aber es waren doch unterschiedliche Hinweise  :Wink: 

Von dem her -> unentschieden (in DIESER Runde   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## nikaya

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Von dem her -> unentschieden (in DIESER Runde   )

 

Ist doch kein Wettkampf,nur immer ein dummer Zufall.  :Laughing: 

----------

## skydoom

danke euch beiden!! es funktioniert!! 

ich darf mich jetzt stolzer gentoo user nennen!!  :Wink:   :Smile: 

grüße

dennis

----------

